# Old dog, stupid tricks



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

I ran aground coming into the little pass at Pirates Cove last Saturday. I've only come and gone thru there five thousand times. Maybe it was all the boater backing in and out or the swimmers in the pass. Maybe the three beers. It wasn't bad. I caught it real quick but still feel like one of those idiots in a daily renter boat that crash into the dock every time we are at the cove. Maybe it was all the pirate treasure walking around with their tramp stamps that threw me. I'm disappointed in myself. Ha


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I still haven't been there, just got my boat so i'll have to check it out before all the stamps head home for the winter. How far is that from the Galvez ramp?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

5 or 6mi.


----------

